# Kenmore Washer - what is this part for?



## bshenck (Aug 23, 2009)

Does anyone know what these parts are for? The are located on the frame of a top load Kenmore Washer. How many should there be? There were two on my machine.

Thanks

bshenck


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

We need the model number of the washer.

BG


----------

